# Trafic at sharm & hurghada airport light



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Just checked the traffic at hurghada & sharm airports and found it's exceptionaly low especially on international flights.

Sharm el-Sheikh Airport, Sharm El Sheikh International Airport (SSH) in Sharm el-Sheikh, Egypt - Flights arriving and departing today

Hurghada Airport Live Flight Information: Arrivals and Departures

lane:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know if that is normal, but it is in the middle of the week, most tourists come on Fridays/Saturdays. Also my sister and her husband came almost two weeks ago, their flight was not mentioned on this website.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

GM1 said:


> I don't know if that is normal, but it is in the middle of the week, most tourists come on Fridays/Saturdays. Also my sister and her husband came almost two weeks ago, their flight was not mentioned on this website.


Been following these sites for several weeks and this is the first day it's been that low. Aso if you find a flight not listed go to Global Flight Status and Airport Information


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Don't know if Thomas Cook have had some cancellations but a friend has just booked a Manchester/Hurghada return flight for £140, a bargain I think. Arriving 29th, maybe this is not a popular date.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

> Aso if you find a flight not listed go to Global Flight Status and Airport Information


No, not on this site also, they came with ArkeFly from Holland and it is not listed in the list of airlines.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

I saw a statement that said all Russian flights to Egypt cancelled during this election period, also Italian and British flights cancelled or reduced service while there is unrest here, a lot of the big tour operators worried about safety.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tour companies could be using the unrest as an excuse to cancel half empty flights and therefore saving them fuel. British tour operators kept operating throughout the revolution when the streets where blocked, a curfew was in force so I doubt that this time is any different for the tour companies.

Europe is broke... maybe people are not booking holidays due to a lack of funds and of course Christmas is on the horizon. 

Ryanair have laid off for winter a great deal of their fleet for the simple reason fuel prices and they don't want to fly with almost empty planes...
Lets not blame everything on the chaos.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Tour companies could be using the unrest as an excuse to cancel half empty flights and therefore saving them fuel. British tour operators kept operating through the revolution when the streets where blocked, a curfew was in force so I doubt that this time is any different for the tour companies.
> 
> Europe is broke... maybe people are not booking holidays due to a lack of funds and of course Christmas is on the horizon.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the plight of Thomas Cooke shares dropped 76% yesterday and they're trying to renegotiate their loans.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

SHARM EL SHEIKH, Egypt: Sharm el-Sheikh Airport received 80 flights carrying 8,000 tourists to Egypt from Germany, Scandinavia, Russia, and Ukraine, a figure down on previous years.

Gahd el-Karim Naser, head of the airport, said although flights numbers increased, this rate is less than normal by 45 percent.

Tourists came to Egypt to spend the holidays in Sharm el-Sheikh’s beaches and resorts.

“We are still suffering declining security in Egypt,” said Naser.

Naser expected the current rate to be stable over Christmas, because tourists like to spend Christmas with their families.

However, he said tourism might be better if situations become more stable in Egypt and protests stopped.

Youm7 English Edition | Sharm el-Sheikh Airport receives less tourists than usual for holidays


----------

